
How to roll out your own Javascript API with V8 - olalonde
https://github.com/olalonde/jsnotify/blob/master/TUTORIAL.md
======
bensummers
Here's the equivalent for the Rhino JavaScript interpreter for your favourite
JVM based language.

[http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/tutorial.html#javaScriptHostObj...](http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/tutorial.html#javaScriptHostObjects)

~~~
olalonde
This was more meant as a quick and dirty "quick start" tutorial. The real
equivalent to your link would Google's official embedder's guide @
<http://code.google.com/apis/v8/embed.html>. Thanks for the link nonetheless!

~~~
bensummers
I've been playing around a lot with Rhino recently, making it do all sorts of
interesting things. It was nice to get a quick example of how it looks in V8.

------
jordan0day
Maybe it's bad eyesight but every time I see a headline similar to this I
misread "V8" as "VB" and scream inside my head "WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT?!?!?!"

------
drdaeman
Is it possible to package this for npm (or something alike)?

~~~
olalonde
I'm planning to write a follow up article that will explain just how to do
that ;)

------
jessedhillon
Also worth noting is the PyV8 project, which provides Python bindings to V8:
<http://code.google.com/p/pyv8/>

